# How To Shoot Coins Mid Air The Easy Way



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

http://youtu.be/JY3AoU6w0Io


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

LOL !!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm on it! Just gotta find a half dollar coin. Gotta be one in my couch somewhere!
It's brilliant, Darrell.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

"Easy" is a relative term, Darrell.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

As in, it's not easy to get repaid by a relative? 'Cause that's a fact.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Easy come easy go.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting, don't think that coin will work in the candy machine.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice Master D!


----------



## slingshotblues (Aug 14, 2012)

nuts or what , im stunned, good shootin


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Had to come back to comment. I saw this video and said why not? Hooked up a Canadian Twoonie ( about twice the size of a half dollar) to 20 feet of mason line. I figured a larger coin would mean at least a couple hits! went through a 100 pack of 1/4 inch ammo, and now my two dollar coin wont work in a pop machine!......I have to qualify. I did not hit the coin even once, but drilling the hole for the line buggered the weight of it. Goes through the machine faster than grain through a goose. Soo migrating coins are safe passing over me,but god help them if I have dremmel in hand.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

trobbie66 said:


> Had to come back to comment. I saw this video and said why not? Hooked up a Canadian Twoonie ( about twice the size of a half dollar) to 20 feet of mason line. I figured a larger coin would mean at least a couple hits! went through a 100 pack of 1/4 inch ammo, and now my two dollar coin wont work in a pop machine!......I have to qualify. I did not hit the coin even once, but drilling the hole for the line buggered the weight of it. Goes through the machine faster than grain through a goose. Soo migrating coins are safe passing over me,but god help them if I have dremmel in hand.


*It is just your timing that is off and once you correct that it will be fine you will hit a few and miss a couple till you get the knack. And use bigger ammo.*


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

18 U.S.C. § 333 : US Code - Section 333: Mutilation of national bank obligations

Whoever mutilates, cuts, defaces, disfigures, or perforates, or
unites or cements together, or does any other thing to any bank
bill, draft, note, or other evidence of debt issued by any national
banking association, or Federal Reserve bank, or the Federal
Reserve System, with intent to render such bank bill, draft, note,
or other evidence of debt unfit to be reissued, shall be fined
under this title or imprisoned not more than six months, or both.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ifix said:


> 18 U.S.C. § 333 : US Code - Section 333: Mutilation of national bank obligations
> 
> Whoever mutilates, cuts, defaces, disfigures, or perforates, or
> unites or cements together, or does any other thing to any bank
> ...


*Your timing is off and your too late! LOL!*


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

the key word there is *"intent"*.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Saw that little word...
I know I won't be spending after I hit it. Does that count as intent? It seems premeditated to me.
Double bracelets don't look very fashionable..., or comfortable.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Dgui, you are gonna be rich now!


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

capnjoe said:


> Saw that little word...
> I know I won't be spending after I hit it. Does that count as intent? It seems premeditated to me.
> Double bracelets don't look very fashionable..., or comfortable.


even if your intent was to damage them in some way, i'm guessing there is no intent on your part to take the coins out of circulation. it would be the same as cutting a penny in half to show that a cutter is strong. you know it will obviously destroy it.

ask for those animal print fur covered ones. never tried them but they look more comfortable.


----------

